# pneumatik's WotBS 3: Shelter from the Storm



## pneumatik (Apr 11, 2011)

When you leave Innenotdar and enter Dassen proper Torrent pulls out another map. "There aren't a lot of people who go from Innenotdar to Seaquen, so if we stay on roads we're stuck going almost to Gallo's Fend, then swinging out west around the Toreast Steppes when we head south. It'll be a lot faster if we go directly to Dene around the bottom of the Steppes, even though we'll be walking cross-country a good part of the way. It shouldn't be bad. Most of Dassen is supposed to be farmland."

There isn't much civilization near Innedotdar, but you manage to make it to a nameless village shortly after nightfall. Importantly, it has an inn. You may have expected to enjoy the winter cold after spending several days surrounded by a forest fire, but you find the warmth of the inn unexpectedly welcome. 

Arshen is up and about the village before dawn the next day. He meets you back at the inn for breakfast. "There's a tiny chapterhouse of the Knights of the Aquiline Cross here. I talked to Staret Timson, Brave Vigil there this morning. He says we should come by after breakfast, Liiros." He has nothing else to say until breakfast is finished. Shortly after that, Arshen, Liiros, and whomever else wishes to join them is standing in front of Staret Timson in the narthex of the small chapterhouse.

"Squire Arshen was telling me a little about your recent adventures, Squire Liiros," Staret Timson says. "Can you fill me in on the details?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2011)

*OOC: Are we to the north or south of the Hettkomn Mountains?*


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 11, 2011)

Spending the night indoors was a new experience for Shaylir. And not at all what she thought it would be.

She tossed and turned most of the night int he big bed until Fritz finally joined her from his spot on the floor. Then the little priestess of The Green Man slept comfortably. 

In the morning she decided to go into the nearby forest to gather _Goodberries_ and meet everyone else back at the inn later tonight. It seems to much civilization all at once was getting to the girl and she needed time in the forest.

[sblock=stats]
HP: 31/31
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +8
Reflex: +5
Will: +9(+10 vs fear)

 Dagger = +4 to hit,  (+2 BAB, +1 size) - 1d3/19-20x2

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water (2/2), Guidance, Detect Magic
1- Calm Animals, Goodberries, Cure Light Wounds  - 1d8+4
2- Hold Animal, Bull's Strength, Cure Light Wounds - 1d8+4

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic, Light
1- Shield of Faith, Bless, Protection from Evil, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+3

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 4/4 [/sblock]
_____________________________________




Shaylir


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2011)

*OOC: Shaylir is a young Shirley Temple?*


----------



## Thanee (Apr 11, 2011)

*Lytha*

Unlike Shaylir, Lytha could enjoy both, the beauty of nature _and_ the luxury of civilization, and so an actual bed was quite welcome after the long and exhausting journey of the past days for the elf.

Since she doesn't see why she should accompany Arshen and Liiros, Lytha rather spends the time in the village and the surrounding area, wandering around and enjoying the sights.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2011)

Hollister also expresses no interest in accompanying Liiros and Arshen, and instead sets out to determine if there is a library, sage or wizard nearby, who he might barter with for spells or scrolls.


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 13, 2011)

There isn't much to see around the village. Before Innenotdar started burning it was the first village people reached after travelling through the forest. Since then half of an entire generation moved away in search of something resembling excitement. Some of the older villagers who remember from before Innenotdar burning are very excited to see newcomers. They pepper Lytha, Hollister, and Shaylir with questions about where they came from.

The town itself is a couple dozen timber-and-fieldstone buildings. The public buildings are a temple to Pelor, the Aquiline Cross chapterhouse, and the inn you spent the night in.

The wilderness that Shaylir explores is definitely a change from what she's used to. The air is cold, the sky is clear, and the plants are green. Most of the land around the village is cultivated, so she has to walk several hours to find any actual wilderness.

After asking around Hollister is directed to the "town clerk". He finds him in a field managing a flock of shep. He's perhaps the only person in their thirties you've seen in the village. "I studied a little magic with the intention of leaving for adventure, but being a shepherd turned out to be too easy," he says. "I haven't talked magic in years. I hope I'm not too rusty."

[sblock=ooc]The village is south of the Hettkomn mountains, very close to the source of the Churnett river.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 13, 2011)

*Squire Liiros Tivaniel of the Aquilline Cross*

In the village, Liiros enjoys the comforts of the inn and rests his weary muscles, removing his armor and leaving it in his room until the group is ready to leave.  He does keep the tabard on, bearing the emblem of the Aquilline Cross, and his forehead still sports the silvery tattoo of Corellon's symbol.  He also continues to carry the weapons on his belt and bandolier, though his shield is left in his room at the inn.  He can be seen to smile now and then, even whistling a bit, glad to be away from the bitter cold of the mountains and the hellish heat of the Fire Forest, even if it's still chilly in these parts.

He follows Arshen to the local chapterhouse of their order, saluting the resident chapter-leader.  "Indeed, Staret Timson, Brave Vigil.  We have ventured forth from Gate Pass on a mission for Staret Vilina Lea, Stalwart Wolverine, some days ago, seeking aid for the city so they may expel the Ragesian invaders.  Unfortunately, the civilian council of Gate Pass surrendered quickly and allowed Ragesia to march in after only brief resistance, so the city is already compromised."  His expression sours a moment at the thought, then returns to a stoic visage.

The elf pauses a moment to let that news sink in, then continues "If we can return with sufficient allies, we may be able to force the Ragesians out of Gate Pass with the aid of local resistance fighters, before Ragesian Inquisitors can impose their tyranny on the region or destroy too many lives.  We saw the fighting in Gate Pass, and the Ragesians are ruthless.  Innocent families were slain, and traitors to Gate Pass tried to sabotage any resistance efforts from within."  He frowns and looks down for a moment, remembering what he saw in the wake of the invasion's first strike into the city.

After a brief pause and muttering some quiet Elven words of prayer, he warns "You should be wary of any possible Ragesian agents in Dassen, as the Scourge is likely to plow onward into neighboring territories in their bloody crusade.  But we must continue traveling in our given quest."

Finally, he adds "We have already battled several mercenaries, bandits, and Ragesian soldiers to make it out of Gate Pass and away from its patrols of Ragesian cronies.  As well as battling fire-monsters, demons, and crazed, winged spearmen in the Fire Forest to make our way here.  Oh, and the Fire Forest may need to be renamed, as it is no longer on fire, thanks to our efforts.  Unfortunately, that may mean Ragesians taking notice at some point and crossing the once-burning forest with their armies."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 13, 2011)

pneumatik said:


> After asking around Hollister is directed to the "town clerk". He finds him in a field managing a flock of shep. He's perhaps the only person in their thirties you've seen in the village. "I studied a little magic with the intention of leaving for adventure, but being a shepherd turned out to be too easy," he says. "I haven't talked magic in years. I hope I'm not too rusty."





Hollister smiles at the clerk. "No worries, my friend. I'm simply looking to add some spells to my repertoire." The fire mage pats the heavy pouch at his belt. "Recent endeavors have been successful, and I find myself with some coin to spend. If you are willing, and have any magics that I have not yet studied, perhaps we could come to a mutually beneficial arrangement?"


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 14, 2011)

At the chapterhouse, Staret Timson listens to Liiros' tale. He asks him and Arshen follow-up questions, including a few about their individual skills. Then he says, "Its clear to me that you two have more than earned elevation to full knight. I realize you're in a hurry to reach Seaquen, but if you can spare a day I will induct you both of you as full members of our order. I cannot say much, but hopefully what you gain from the elevation will help you on the rest of your efforts."

"I will no longer be travelling with my current companions," Arshen says. "The Scourge is coming. I will help you prepare, Staret."


In a field surrounded by sheep, the town clerk says to Hollister, "I suspect we can work something out now, though any actual exchange will have to wait until this evening when I bring the sheep in. What type of spells would you be interested in?"


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2011)

Shaylir enjoys her tome in the wild. She doesn't know where she will end up by following along with the others so she takes what time she has enjoying the feel of grass under her feet and the sound of the animals all around.

"Fritz I think I should have been born a fox," she says as she sits idly stroking the foxes back. "Or a squirrel. So then I could climb the trees till I almost touched the sky." 

She sighs and dreams of what it would be like to be each of the animals of the forest.

[sblock=stats]
HP: 31/31
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +8
Reflex: +5
Will: +9(+10 vs fear)

 Dagger = +4 to hit,  (+3 BAB, +1 size) - 1d3/19-20x2

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water (2/2), Guidance, Detect Magic
1- Calm Animals, Goodberries, Cure Light Wounds  - 1d8+4
2- Hold Animal, Bull's Strength, Cure Light Wounds - 1d8+4

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic, Light
1- Shield of Faith, Bless, Protection from Evil, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+3

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 4/4 [/sblock]
_____________________________________




Shaylir


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 14, 2011)

Liiros bows and replies "Thank you, Staret.  You honor us and our efforts.  I shall endeavor to live up to the title and then some.  And perhaps slay a few more ogres with my dagger, if it will amuse you," finishing in a lighter tone, with a smirk.

Turning his head towards Arshen, he says "I am sorry to hear of your decision, Arshen, but it is an understandable one.  You are a strict man, but have been a stalwart and welcome ally in battle."

He turns his gaze back to Staret Timson and, if the meeting is finished, excuses himself to spend some time relaxing in the village.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2011)

pneumatik said:


> In a field surrounded by sheep, the town clerk says to Hollister, "I suspect we can work something out now, though any actual exchange will have to wait until this evening when I bring the sheep in. What type of spells would you be interested in?"





"My chosen domain of study involves fire magic. But I'd be interested in learning other offensive or defensive spells, or perhaps utility spells." Hollister shrugs and smiles. "In my line of work, one can never tell what will be of use."


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 15, 2011)

Rhun said:


> "My chosen domain of study involves fire magic. But I'd be interested in learning other offensive or defensive spells, or perhaps utility spells." Hollister shrugs and smiles. "In my line of work, one can never tell what will be of use."



"Well, then, let's see. I'd be willing to let you copy _Mount, Unseen Servant, Comprehend Languages, Sleep, Reduce Person, or Color Spray_ for 25 gold, or _ Arcane Lock_, _Locate Object_, or _Shatter_ for 50 gold. I think that's fair."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2011)

"If you are willing, I'd would happily pay you the amount in gold to learn each of those spells." Hollister strokes his goatee as he considers. "Yes, I believe my companions and I will be spending a couple of days in your fair village, recuperating from the hardships of the Fire Forest. That would give me plenty of time to copy the spells into my tomes."

*OOC: If I read correctly, for 300gp Hollister could copy all of the noted spells into his book. He would happily accept this deal.*


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 17, 2011)

[sblock=Hollister]Your math is right. 300gp to copy everything, plus whatever your spellbook costs are.[/sblock]
Back at the KotAC chapterhouse, Staret Timson puts his hand on Liiros' shoulder. "Don't go anywhere, squire. The process starts now. I'll let your companions know you're busy. Let's go inside. You, too, squire Arshen." Timson leads to a hallway behind the chapterhouse's chapel to, where he opens the door to a tiny room. In one corner is a chamberpot. On the floor in another corner is a simple robe made of coarse homespun. A small barred window close to the ceiling provides light. "Change into the robe, Liiros. Put all your clothes and possessions in the hallway and close the door. Spend your time in contemplation and prayer. I'll get you when we're ready."

Liiros does as directed and begins to wait. Midday comes and goes without incident. As evening turns into night Liiros concludes that he'll be spending the night in the cell, as well. Only after the sun has risen again does Staret Timson come for Liiros. "Squire Liiros, you've successfully kept your vigil. Come bathe and be cleansed," Timson says ritually.

He repeats the process with Arshen in a nearby room and then leads you both to a larger room with two large wooden tubs filled with hot water. Soap and towls sit on stand nearby, and next to them are your freshly laundered clothes and other possessions. When you're washed and dressed he leads you into the chapel, explaining your role in the upcoming ritual as you go.

You both kneel before Timson at the front of the chapel. "Squire Liiros Tivaniel and Squire Arshen Dundrailen, in your time as Squires you have adhered to the tenets of our order.
You have followed our rules and obeyed orders from your superiors.
You have stayed true to the teachings of your Gods.
You have never fled a battle from fear or put others at risk that you could have accepted yourself.
You have not taken advantage of your adversaries.
Your behavior, manners, and etiquette have been above reproach.
You have always kept your word.
You have served the poor, the widowed, the orphaned, and all who seek justice.
Arise, Staret Liiros, Determined Vigil. Arise, Staret Arshen, Unyielding Vigil. Welcome to the order, Brothers.

"You have been made a member of an order entrusted with secret knowledge that cannot be shared with the unworthy. You must now take your First Oath as Knight. Do you swear upon your honor as a Knight to maintain the secrets of the order and to punish those who forswear this oath?"

"On my honor as a Knight, I so swear," reply Liiros and Arshen.

"I will now share with you the Prophecy of Azmarender:


> And behold, The Great Empire will crumble and the people will be afflicted by all manner of men and creatures. There shall arise a band that are the heirs of empire, for in them is the knowledge that each may call upon the strength within. And lo, their suffering shall be great, but it will bring them enlightenment. It is for them alone to know the power of the blood. It is to them that the spirits of the fallen pay homage. They shall bring peace to the people and all will rejoice at their coming. And you shall know them thus, they shall be lead by him who knows a secret, which is the salvation of the world.



"Know that as Knights, you may tap into the hidden strength that lies within. That is our first precept. If you advance you will learn more."

[sblock=ooc]That took much longer than I thought to write. Game mechanics later, but in short "Unleash Inner Strength" is a feat that Liiros and Arshen can now take.

I haven't explained as much about the KotAC as I probably should have. Feel free to ask questions.

Note that only Liiros, Arshen, and Timnos were present for the ceremony.

Timson does leave a message at the inn explaining where Liiros and Arshen are.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 17, 2011)

*Staret Liiros Tivaniel, Determined Vigil of the Aquilline Cross*

"You do us great honor, Staret Timson.  I shall continue to serve the Order as best I can wherever I tread, even as I do Corellon's work to protect my kin and others from the Scourge and Ragesian oppression.  I trust Staret Arshen will serve well here in stemming the tide of any Ragesian surges past the mountains.  Farewell, and may we share a bottle of wine someday after this Ragesian mess is over and dealt with," Liiros replies after the ritual is complete.

He does a short bow and shakes hands with the other two men before leaving to rejoin the group and see if they've learned anything or made preparations to continue onward yet.

[sblock=ooc]I already know some facts about the Knights of the Watch from the Living Greyhawk Gazeteer, and I believe they also have some details in Tome & Blood, another supplement I have.  Of course, I don't know anything about the Knights of the Aquilline Cross beyond what's in the WotBS player's guide.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2011)

Hollister sets to work copying the town clerk's spells, and then pays the man for those he copies.


*OOC: Based on the 100gp per page cost for writing materials, I think Hollister will limit his purchase as follows:

Comprehend Languages 25 + 100 materials = 125gp
Reduce Person 25 + 100 materials = 125gp
Locate Object 50 + 200 materials = 250gp

500gp total

Also, is there a money changer in town? Or do you not keep track of coin weight. I ask because 2000gp weighs about 40lb, and that would really bog my character down.*


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 22, 2011)

After a relaxing day of recovery in a quiet village you all get back on the road. You spend the next several weeks travelling cross-country across Dassen. Other than one brief encounter with would-be highwaymen, the trip is uneventful. Compared to Gate Pass and Innenotdar, it's actually pretty pleasant.

Seaquen is on the tip of rocky a peninsula. Separating it from Dassen is Sour Lake swamp. And so it is that you end your pleasant journey at the edge of a swamp in the shanty town of Vidor. "It ain't much, but it's the last stop before days of swamp. And it's supposed to be a really terrible swamp."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 22, 2011)

"Terrible?" Shaylir asks ears perking up. "How so? Are we going to be swallowed whole by giant crocodiles? Get bogged down in quicksand and die of starvation? Is there ROUSes?

[sblock=Rodents of Unusual Size] Sorry couldn't resist - trust me I tried. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2011)

"We should probably ask around the village," says Hollister, "And try to get an idea of what lies ahead. Any knowledge of the dangers of this particular swamp may serve us well." Adar pokes his head out of Hollister's pack and over the wizard's shoulder, chittering for a moment as he surveys their surroundings.


[sblock=Spells Prepared]- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Grease, Shield + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust + (d) Scorching Ray
- Level 3: Dispel Magic, Stinking Cloud + (d) Fireball[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2011)

OOC: Where are we on the map, now? I don't see a Sour Lake or Vidor anywhere.


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 23, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]You can manage to change your money into something lighter, like gems or pp's, early during your trip if you want. I don't normally track it, but if it mattered Liiros and Torrent could probably carry all of it.

You're now off the edge of the map that Torrent showed earlier. The best map she has for where you are is:





The mini-map in the top-right corner has the village of Vidor on it.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 23, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“Swamp doesn't sound too inviting all by itself,”_ Lytha shudders at the thought of what else they could run into there.

_“But it can't be helped, or can it? Maybe they have someone here whom we could hire to guide our way through the swamp? Or at least some proper words of warning of what dangers it might contain.”_


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 24, 2011)

*Staret Liiros Tivaniel, Determined Vigil*

"Agreed.  From what I hear, swamps are nasty places full of muck, leeches, predatory reptiles, noisy amphibians, and foul stenches.  So, a significant improvement from the Fire Forest and Gate Pass!" the elf jokes.

"Anyway, let's gather what information we can about the swamp and find a guide if possible."  He starts walking around the village, looking for any kind of tavern or other good spot to ask around.

Before the trip to Vidor, Liiros exchanges the gold he accumulated earlier for platinum coins and gems or pearls for easier portability.  He also tries to sell off his old longsword, so he can start using the sheath for Andariel's wooden sword, if it'll fit.

He has few interruptions in his nightly trances during the trip, but Corellon does grace him with at least one short mental visit to test his skills when Liiros replayed the recent battles of Innenotdar in his mind.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2011)

Arkhandus said:


> "Agreed.  From what I hear, swamps are nasty places full of muck, leeches, predatory reptiles, noisy amphibians, and foul stenches.  So, a significant improvement from the Fire Forest and Gate Pass!" the elf jokes.




Hollister sighs loudly. "I do so hate being dirty," he says. "But if we can find a guide, then perhaps it won't be quite so bad."


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 25, 2011)

You spend a few minutes checking out Vidor. There's not much to it, and what there is appears to be focusing on extorting as much money as possible out of the war refugees fleeing to Seaquen. There are several maps of the swamp for sale by different people, all for around 5gp each. You can buy a rowboat that holds four people for 100gp. Each oar or pole for the boat is 5gp. Two guys will carry the rowboat to the swamp (about 15 miles away) for 15 gp. Finally, crocodile teeth seem to be an all-purpose protective ward in Vidor. Several people are willing to sell you croc teeth necklaces that purportedly will keep wild animals away from you in the swamp.

Their high prices have prevented so many refugees from travelling through the swamp that a small community of a few dozen of them has sprung up outside the town. This has done little to soften the town's collective heart. No one is willing to guide you through the swamp. It's clear that the entire town is in on scamming refugees and no one wants to give it up. The town has no inn and no one seems to be renting rooms out, leaving many of the stranded refugees to sleep in the open. Someone will sell you deerhide tents for 15gp each, but this appears to be too much for several of the refugee families.

It's raining, and has been all day.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2011)

OOC: Lytha could use _Charm_ to "convince" someone to guide them, but it only lasts a few hours... how long is the expected travel time through the swamp?


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 25, 2011)

*Staret Liiros Tivaniel of the Aquilline Cross*

Liiros sighs and mumbles something quietly in Elven.  He dons his brown, hooded cloak to slightly lessen the nuisance of the rain out here, but wonders idly if Indomitability's odd 'gift' might keep the group warm enough not to catch a cold out here.

He advises the others not to buy anything they don't really need here.  He buys 1 map of the swamp for his group and hands it to Hollister, or anyone else in the group with a map-case or scoll-case.  He suggests the group buy a rowboat and 2 oars so they can cross the swamp more easily.  Liiros will contribute 40 GP towards the boat, and will buy 1 oar himself for 5 gp; so the rest of the group just needs to contribute 65 gp in total, if they're going to take the boat.  Liiros refuses to pay anyone to carry the boat out; he insists that he, Torrent, Hollister, and Lytha can carry it (plus, it can double as a temporary rain-shelter when we carry it overhead!).

"Shaylir, do you think you could sit on someone's lap in the rowboat?  They look too cramped for all of us to fit in.  Torrent and I will likely have to do the rowing, but perhaps you could share a seat with Lytha?"

After hearing her response, Liiros asks the group to please bear with him for the rest of the day.  He needs to help the refugees at least a bit before moving on; he cannot leave them to suffer in this cold rain while greedy villagers charge outrageous prices for supplies.

Liiros buys 8 deerhide tents (or fewer, if there aren't enough available) and brings them to some of the refugee families, passing them out to those who seem the most in-need.  Then he purchases 2 platinum pieces worth of food in Vidor (or less, if there's not that much food for sale in Vidor right now) and brings the food out to the refugees, asking Hollister, Lytha, Shaylir, and Torrent to help with carrying the food out.

Liiros gathers the refugees around and offers what condolences and encouragement he can, telling a few jokes about the cold north and some miscellaneous (derogatory and crude, given the subject jokes from his homeland about orcs, half-orcs, and goblins.  He tells (drastically changed and exaggerated) tales of his adventures and blows them well out of proportion, while carefully leaving out anything related to his real mission or anything else that could be problematic if it got out.

He assures the refugees that Knights of the Aquilline Cross are assembling and doing what they can to protect and support folks who've suffered under the Ragesian Inquisition, and that Shahalesti also seeks to settle the unrest in Ragesia that lead to this horrible Scourge.  He encourages them to continue traveling and head for other towns in the south.  He sings glorious and beautiful elven songs and a few simpler, rowdier, human tavern-songs to lift the refugees' spirits.  He dances with the children in the rain and tries to cheer them up with simple games and humor..........perhaps helped by the fact that he sings and dances terribly today, slipping on wet ground and almost making it a slapstick comedy, perhaps making the refugees lack at his apparent incompetence as an entertainer......?  He even gives the refugees a few short lessons with examples of basic swordplay, knife-fighting, and fisticuffs, so they can defend themselves a little better if they need to.

Finally, Liiros looks for any trees in the vicinity of the town that he could chop down using the heavy old greatsword recovered near Gate Pass.  A proper hatchet would be preferable, but Liiros wasn't in the habit of chopping down trees.  He plans to try chopping down a few trees to drag over and build temporary shelters for some of the refugees, after requesting their help in this task, of course.

He asks Shaylir if she can find any suitable plants or natural materials in the vicinity to use as covering over the stick or log shelters.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2011)

"I could drop a fireball in the center of Vidor," says Hollister to his companions as he looks over the map Liiros has purchased. "Perhaps it might help fix the disposition of these scoundrels?" You cannot tell from his tone whether he is joking or not.


*Hollister will contribute to buying rowboats. Also, despite being a wizard, he does have above average STR and CON, so he could probably assist with the rowing/carrying.*


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2011)

Her wet curls matted to her hair Shaylir glumly helps to pass out the food. Fritz is a mess of wet fur beside her. 

Her mood is partly do to the weather, but is deals more with the condition of the people. They are in a worse state than most animals living in the wilds would be.

After she gives half her sack out she hands the bag to Torrent. "I... I have to go. I have something I need to do, before we can leave." she says hurrying towards the village. 

"I'll be back before you set off promise." she calls back over her shoulder. "Come on Fritz!"

[sblock=DM] Well Shaylir must help all those she can. She buys every boat and carrying crew, map, and tent. She will pay 1.5 the cost they would normally charge to insure that they help those they are suppose to. Please let me know the cost for it and I'll take it out of her 2,500gp. Which is way to much for her to carry as coins so she probably got it in/or made it smaller stuff (jewels and gems).

Oh and she buys two set s of croc teeth one for her and one for Fritz. Could you describe her coming back to the group and wearing them, that would be great.  [/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 28, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]LIke my status says, I'm pretty busy this week. I probably won't have enough time to put a real post together until the first few days in May.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2011)

*OOC: No worries, pneumatik. We'll be here.*


----------



## pneumatik (May 4, 2011)

[sblock=notes]Liiros managed to sell his original longsword for 7.5gp a couple of weeks ago. The wooden longsword fits into its sheath.

Lytha, it'll take at least two days to get through the swamp.[/sblock]Torrent examines the available rowboats carefully. "There's no way we'll all fit in one of these. We need two. Really, we should get at least three. These things are terrible. I guess they should make it through the swamp. Hmmm ... " Torrent continues inspecting the boats with more interest than they warrant. "Okay, we can get these two."

Liiros spends most of the day with the refugees. Most of them are happy for the help, but a few spurn his offers of help. Cutting a tree down with a sword is a lot harder than with an axe, but with some persistence manages to down a good-sized tree. With help, it's dragged to the refugee camp.

Shaylir spends the day shopping. First she buys a dozen maps at 5gp each. None of them completely agree with each other and the ink on the last two is still damp. After the party buys two rowboats there are six left in the town. With portage and two oars or poles it's 125gp per boat, or 750 for the lot. A few deerhide tents and Shaylir spends an even one grand. She could pay in advance for more rowboats, but it's not clear to her that anything would get built once she leaves. She and Fritz return to the party that evening both wearing necklaces of croc teeth.

That evening around a very large fire the refugees talk about a crazy redheaded woman who hired a couple of burly men as bodyguards and simply walked into the swamp. The men telling the story wish she hadn't because she was the best looking thing they've seen in a long time. Instead she's probably dead. Other refugees also warn you to ignore any floating lights you might see in the swamp. Any you see are likely created by crazy spellcasters who've fled into the swamp. You bed down for the night next to the refugee camp.

The next morning you share goodbyes. The refugees seem invigorated and expect to attempt crossing the swamp as a group in a few days. You leave that morning. It's not easy for the party to carry both rowboats, and the fifteen miles from Vidor to the edge of the swamp seems to take forever to cover. Finally you reach the swamp. A run-down shack sits at the side of the road, once used by a hunter to sleep in, now serving as a marker of the end of the road. Nearby trees have been cleared, and a few abandoned, half-made rafts litter the area, none of them structurally stable.

Beyond this point, travel will have to be by boat, or by wading and swimming. The water is usually waist high and icky, though it poses no obvious immediate hazard. "Ugh," Torrent says. 

[sblock=boat game mechanics]Poling or rowing is a move action that propels the boat 20 feet. A character can move the boat at double speed as a full-round action, but doing so is as tiring as running. Each boat fills a 10 × 10 foot space as if it were a Large creature, and can hold three people and gear.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2011)

"Well, it looks like it is the boats for us, from here on out." Hollister makes sure all of his books and papers are wrapped in waterproof clothe and tucked deep in his backpack as insurance against a spill into the swamp water.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 4, 2011)

Liiros says a final prayer for the refugees and carries one of the boats out with Hollister.  It takes longer than he expected to haul the boat out to the marsh, but he still refuses to give any more money to the greedy jerks in Vidor.  He still grumbles a bit about Shaylir paying them so much.  However, the immediate problem was the swamp.

"Torrent, I assume as a priestess of Osprem you know something of water-travel, so perhaps you should lead in the other boat.  I'll follow with whoever doesn't ride in your boat," he says.

Liiros sets down the boat and gets onboard, readying his oar.  His armor and pack were a burden, but at least he didn't have to worry about leeches or insects.  He briefly removes his helm to tie some fabric around his face, leaving only a small portion exposed, then dons the helmet once more.

[sblock=pneumatik]Liiros won't give up his original longsword for 7.5 GP; it's masterwork and worth far more than that, so he'll wait until he can sell it somewhere else for a less-insulting price.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 4, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“If I got it right, the trip through the swamp is only about two days. That shouldn't be too bad, right?”_

Lytha will gladly take a place in any of the boats, unfortunately, the frail elf isn't much use in carrying them.


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2011)

As Hollister loads his gear in the rowboat and takes his seat, he summons his arcane power to shroud his body in invisible protection. The wizard hoped the trip through the swamp would be uneventful, but it was better to be safe than sorry.




*Cast sudden extend Mage Armor, duration 10 hours.

[sblock=Spells Prepared]- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Grease, Shield + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust + (d) Scorching Ray
- Level 3: Fireball, Stinking Cloud + (d) Fireball[/sblock]*


----------



## pneumatik (May 8, 2011)

[sblock=Arkhandus]Well that's what I get for looking up how much I thought Liiros would be able to sell his longsword for. What I meant is that he can sell it for half book value.[/sblock]
Travel through the swamp is frustratingly irregular. One you're all settled into the two boats progress is initially swift. The water's a few feet deep so you can row or pole as you prefer. But before long you encounter tiny spits of muddy land that require you to either carefully maneuver around them or portage the boats over. And so goes the day.

The seats in the boats are not comfortable and standing makes the boats too unstable. Rowing and poling works muscles none of you are accustomed to using. Come evening you're all happy to find a large enough island to make camp.

As you settle down for the evening Shaylir and Lytha faintly hear someone speaking in the distance, probably to the west. Then everyone hears a mournful song sung by two women from the same direction. It's in common and calls to you to "purify yourselves in the magical waters". When you look to the west all you see is a faint point of light obscured by mist, maybe a hundred feet away over the water. Torrent and Lytha are obviously enthralled by the song and are starting to look longingly at the water.

Everyone roll and post your initiative. You can all take full actions. See attached map.

[sblock=ooc]Let me know if the map .pdf if too large. It's already hard to see some of the grid lines and I didn't want to lose any more detail.

The islands are surrounded by a 2 foot deep shallow bog, which counts as difficult terrain, and are then surrounded by 5 foot deep bog, which requires four squares of movement for every 5 feet traveled — the deeper bog can also be swum. The boats can travel through both shallow and deep bog. Small trees dot the islands, and a few sprout from the swamp. One massive tree has fallen over, forming a bridge between two islands. Its crown counts as heavy undergrowth.

The party's setting up camp on the highest section of the island, which is five feet above the rest of the island (which is not more than a foot above the water level).[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2011)

*OOC: I'm assuming you're gonna let us know what happened, right? *


----------



## pneumatik (May 9, 2011)

*occ: bump. See my previous post.*


----------



## Thanee (May 9, 2011)

*Lytha*

OOC: Can Lytha take a normal action, or does she have to move towards the water under the compulsion?


----------



## HolyMan (May 9, 2011)

Shaylir is not sure what is going on at first, but when she sees Torrent and Lytha slowly moving as if controlled she takes action to help.

"Green Man watch over us, and help me to help my friends," she prays before starting to cast a spell that should help.

_{{ Sev'r wae Thrito }}_ she intones and reaches to touch Lytha on the leg. A magical aura surrounds the elven psionist to protector her both physically and mentally.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* If need (should Lytha go before Shaylir) will move up with her to be able to touch her.
*Standard: *Cast Protection from Evil - that should stop the mental control (but only for 3 min.)
*Free:* Pray[/sblock]
[sblock=stats]
HP: 31/31
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +8
Reflex: +5
Will: +9(+10 vs fear)

 Dagger = +4 to hit,  (+2 BAB, +1 size) - 1d3/19-20x2

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water (2/2), Guidance, Detect Magic
1- Calm Animals, Cure Light Wounds (2/2)  - 1d8+4
2- Hold Animal, Bull's Strength, Cure Light Wounds - 1d8+4

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic, Light
1- Shield of Faith, Bless, Protection from Evil, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+3

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 4/4 [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 9, 2011)

*Staret Liiros Tivaniel, Determined Vigil*

Liiros stands up and steps around Hollister to restrain Torrent as she starts to act funny.  "Some kind of enchanting song?  Who are you?!?!  Leave us be if you do not wish to taste cold steel!" he says loudly.

[sblock=ooc]Stand up, 5-foot step around Hollister, and try to grab Torrent's upper arms to keep her from wandering off.

Granted maneuvers are #2, #4, and #1, so Crusader's Strike, Shield Block, and Bonecrusher.
1d5=2, 1d5=4, 1d5=1, 1d5=3, 1d5=1, 1d5=4 

Liiros' Status:
HP 39 / 39, Nonlethal 0
AC 19, Touch 11, Flat-Footed 18
Active Stance: Martial Spirit
Granted Maneuvers: Bonecrusher, Crusader's Strike, Shield Block
Ready Maneuvers: Bonecrusher (1), Crusader's Strike (2), Mountain Hammer (3), Shield Block (4), Stone Bones (5)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Stuff: Low-Light Vision, immune to magical sleep effects, +2 on saves against Enchantment effects, Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1; 10-14: +2), Steely Resolve 10, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day, Extra Granted Maneuver, Vital Recovery (8 HP) 1/encounter[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2011)

Seeing Shaylir and Liiros working to restrain Lytha and Torrent, Hollister turns his attention in the direction of the song. "You have until my count of three to release our companions, or I will consider your song an act of aggression and respond in kind," shouts the wizard. "One...two..."




*Delay action.

Not sure if Mage Armor (duration 10 hours) is still active.

[sblock=Spells Prepared]- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Grease, Shield + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust + (d) Scorching Ray
- Level 3: Fireball, Stinking Cloud + (d) Fireball[/sblock]*


----------



## pneumatik (May 12, 2011)

Shaylir calls on the Green Man to protect Lytha from things that go *bump* in the night. Like a blindfold being removed, Lytha realizes the song really isn't all that great.

Liiros hears no reply to his shouted challenge. He gets a firm grip on Torrent's arm. She pulls gently against it, but doesn't seem quite set on taking an impromptu bath in the swamp.

The light to the west drifts closer to the party. It's maybe 60 feet away and still shrouded in mist. The singing continues.

New round. Everyone go again.

[sblock=ooc]New map attached. 

Lytha, before you were _protection from evil_ed you were thinking strongly of going into the swamp water but were ultimately too repulsed by its filth to go into it.

Lytha also sees nothing with her spot check. No one else rolls because I don't think anyone else can make the check.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 12, 2011)

"Does anyone know what that is? And why it is singing so badly?" Shaylir says pointing towards the light. Then she sees Torrent still acting dazed so she calls once more on the powers given her by The Green Man. 

This time it is in the form of the gift he left for her. The silvered metal of the holy symbol begins to shine as a pale blue light starts to come from the tiny pearl in the center of it. After it flashes she moves quickly to be within reach of Torrent if needed. Fritz bounds on the young girls heels wondering what is going on.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* Closer to Torrent - behind her if possible
*Standard: *Activate pearl of power to recall _protection from evil_
*Free:* Ask questions.[/sblock]
[sblock=stats]
HP: 31/31
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +8
Reflex: +5
Will: +9(+10 vs fear)

 Dagger = +4 to hit,  (+2 BAB, +1 size) - 1d3/19-20x2

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water (2/2), Guidance, Detect Magic
1- Calm Animals, Cure Light Wounds (2/2)  - 1d8+4
2- Hold Animal, Bull's Strength, Cure Light Wounds - 1d8+4

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic, Light
1- Shield of Faith, Bless,Protection from Evil, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+3

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 4/4 [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2011)

"You were warned," says Hollister, almost conversationally. Breaking into an arcane chant, he points his finger at the ball of light, and sends three streaks of bright light streaking through the dimness of the fog.




*Cast Magic Missile at the point of light. Also, can Hollister attempt a Knowledge check in an attempt to determine what the light is, or what the singing may be? And if so, which Knowledge skill?

Mage Armor (duration 10 hours) in effect.

[sblock=Spells Prepared]- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Grease, Shield + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust + (d) Scorching Ray
- Level 3: Fireball, Stinking Cloud + (d) Fireball[/sblock]*


----------



## pneumatik (May 13, 2011)

[sblock=Hollister]Hollister's mage armor is still up. It took a few hours to walk to the swamp from Vidor, so he didn't cast the spell until mid-morning.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 13, 2011)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros stands his ground and continues holding Torrent's arms so she doesn't go anywhere.  He keeps his eyes and ears peeled, glaring at the strange light and waiting before he does anything more.
[sblock=ooc]Liiros continues to restrain Torrent and waits to see if the strange light gets closer, or if any flesh and blood enemies appear.  He does, however, change stances to Iron Guard's Glare, in case any enemies suddenly pop up nearby to attack in melee.

Granted maneuver this round is #5, Stone Bones.
1d5=5, 1d5=5, 1d5=3, 1d5=4, 1d5=3 

Liiros' Status:
HP 39 / 39, Nonlethal 0
AC 19, Touch 11, Flat-Footed 18
Active Stance: Iron Guard's Glare
Granted Maneuvers: Bonecrusher, Crusader's Strike, Shield Block, Stone Bones
Ready Maneuvers: Bonecrusher (1), Crusader's Strike (2), Mountain Hammer (3), Shield Block (4), Stone Bones (5)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Stuff: Low-Light Vision, immune to magical sleep effects, +2 on saves against Enchantment effects, Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1; 10-14: +2), Steely Resolve 10, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day, Extra Granted Maneuver, Vital Recovery (8 HP) 1/encounter[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“Thank you, Shaylir.”_

Not seeing anything to attack, Lytha stands her ground now that she realized the wrongness of her thinking, waiting for their assailants to make a move.


OOC: Delay.


----------



## pneumatik (May 17, 2011)

*End of Round Two*

Shaylir recalls one of her spells.

Hollister shoots three missiles of force at the point of light. It goes out with a shattering of glass and splintering of wood. The singing continues.

Liiros continues to hold on to Torrent. She continues to listen to the music and look at the swamp water.

Lytha stands her ground.

It's hard to see with the light out, but it looks like the mist to the west continues to advance and is almost at the island. The singing continues, calling you to bathe in the swamp.


[sblock=ooc]New round. Everyone go again. 

New map attached. The grey circle is the mist.

Don't worry about the spot checks. I'm sure there was nothing interesting to see.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 17, 2011)

"Snap out of it Torrent, we need you." Shaylir says as she casts her protection spell once more.


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2011)

*Lytha*

Still unable to make out anything in the mist, Lytha begins to concentrate, while moving a bit away from it.


OOC: Move back 10' to P10; Begin manifesting _Astral Construct_ with 5 PP.


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2011)

Hollister moves to the edge of the island, and turns to face the singing. Focusing his hearing upon the singing, the wizard carefully judges the distance, and then begins an arcane chant. Pointing his hand toward the sound, the small fiery red orb streaks from his fingertips through the air. A moment later, the orb explodes in the distance, sending flames spreading out across the swamp.


*Move to N7. (How deep is the water, pneumatik? Can it be walked through?)

Cast fireball, targeting the source of the singing. I'm assuming this can be approximated, though if you need some sort of check please let me know.

Mage Armor (duration 10 hours) in effect.

[sblock=Spells Prepared]- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Grease, Shield + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust + (d) Scorching Ray
- Level 3: Fireball, Stinking Cloud + (d) Fireball[/sblock]*


----------



## Arkhandus (May 18, 2011)

Liiros just continues to hold Torrent in place so she doesn't walk into whatever trap the unseen singer has set.

[sblock=ooc]I'll roll later if necessary to maintain Liiros' hold on Torrent.[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (May 20, 2011)

Shaylir calls on the Green Man to also protect Torrent. "Much better," she says. "I like swimming, but not that much."

Lytha steps back and begins concentrating on summoning an _astral construct_ with her mind.

Hollister steps away from the party and focuses on the singing. It seems to be coming from the middle of the cloud of mist. He casts a spell and a ball of fire erupts from inside the mist. It dissipates the mist revealing a small boat with two hideous women in it. The first is an emaciated woman with bone-white hair and skin covered with countless sores oozing black ichor. She's lying face down in the boat covered with severe burns.

The second {W2} is chubby-faced with short brown hair. She leans her youthfully feeble body on a twisted staff with broken and shattered end. She's also burned, but not nearly as much. She casts a spell on the party. You all feel your movements slowing down.

A crocodile explodes out of the swamp and swings its tail at Hollister. The miss covers Hollister with dirty water.

At the same time a third hideous woman {W3} comes charging out of the swamp at Lytha. Black-haired and wide-eyed, this slender witch drips blood as she emerges from the swamp, threatening with a long dagger in her left hand. She wears a thick green reptilian skin like armor, and carries a bloody glass sphere in her right hand. Obviously furious, she takes a swing with her dagger at Lytha but misses.


[sblock=ooc]That's the round. Everyone can go again. Unless that slow gets everyone this may be a short fight.

The water in the swamp around the island is only a couple feet deep. Movement in it is doubled if you're not swimming, but otherwise doesn't limit movement.

Everyone roll your own saves against the _slow_ cast by W1. The will save DC is 16. It's just as the spell _slow_, if you have anything special you think will apply.

EDIT: Sorry for the delay in putting up the map. It was all ready to go when ENWorld stopped responding.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2011)

Hollister marshals his will against the witch's spell, easily overcoming the magic. The wizard moves back from the edge of the island and closer to the witches, deeming them to be a greater threat than the crocodile. He flicks his hand in the direction of the boat, and a smaller burst of flame envelops the foul hags.


*AC16, HP 26/26

Move to J10, fiery burst against the boat (should catch both witches in the boat within the 5' burst radius): 3rd level fire spell ready (3d6 damage): Damage 12, reflex save vrs DC 16 for 1/2 damage. 

Mage Armor (duration 10 hours) in effect.

[sblock=Spells Prepared]- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Grease, Shield + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust + (d) Scorching Ray
- Level 3: Fireball, Stinking Cloud + (d) Fireball[/sblock]*


----------



## HolyMan (May 20, 2011)

"Wow! That thing is big," Shaylir says eying the crocodile from between peoples legs. "And ugly. Maybe you should just calm down Mister."

_{{Veta! Veta! Dos gillonus!}} _she chants pointing at the things large scaly head. 

Suddenly the halflings legs and arms feel heavy as if she couldn't have moved if she wanted to. "I feel funny," she says looking perplexed. 

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* none slowed
*Standard: *Cast Calm Animals on the croc.
*Free:* Make Will save vs. _slow_[/sblock]
[sblock=stats]
HP: 31/31
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +8
Reflex: +5
Will: +9(+10 vs fear)

 Dagger = +4 to hit,  (+2 BAB, +1 size) - 1d3/19-20x2

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water (2/2), Guidance, Detect Magic
1- Calm Animals, Cure Light Wounds (2/2)  - 1d8+4
2- Hold Animal, Bull's Strength, Cure Light Wounds - 1d8+4

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic, Light
1- Shield of Faith, Bless,Protection from Evil, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+3

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 4/4 [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 20, 2011)

*Lytha*

Her manifestion finished, a greenish glow emanates from a spot in the vincinity where her creation is drawn into the material world, a vaguely humanoid creature with long arms, which are ending in wicked hooks. The creature immediately lashes out at the crazed witch that attacked Lytha.

OOC: Astral Construct 3 with Trip: medium-sized, 36hp, AC20, Slam +7 (1d6+7) + Trip (+5)


----------



## Thanee (May 20, 2011)

*Lytha*

The elven telepath turns to the two witches in the boat, her mind focused on them. An energy missile, crafted from freezing cold, races towards them and strikes them both.

OOC: 5- ft. step away from W3 to the north, manifest _Energy Missile_ with 5 PP (Fort DC 17 for half damage) against W1 and W2.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 20, 2011)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros releases Torrent as soon as she seems to have regained her senses.  Then he sees Hollister burn away the mist to reveal their foes!  Liiros cries out "You have been warned!" and begins to step around Torrent to go after one of the unusual humanoids......but finds his motions unusually sluggish, and cannot fathom why.....some witchcraft or another, surely!

Still, the elven knight trudges forward to smack one of the approaching foes with his shield, but it is an agonizingly slow assault now.......  _"Cuuurrrssse.....yyoouuu....!"_ he mutters.
[sblock=ooc]Rolled an 11 for my Will save against Slow, but I'll use my Zealous Surge for the day to re-roll that save.
1d20+3=11 
Re-roll is a 15 and still fails. -_-  I really need to find a way to bolster my Will saves appreciably.....
1d20+3=15 

By this point, Liiros' maneuvers would've cycled back, so......  Granted maneuvers are #2, 3, and 1, Crusader's Strike, Mountain Hammer, and Bonecrusher.
1d5=2, 1d5=3, 1d5=2, 1d5=1, 1d5=5, 1d5=5 

Liiros takes a 5-foot step towards whatever foe he can reach.....if any.......there's no current map posted so I have no idea where the enemies are positioned.  Since he's Slowed, Liiros will initiate Mountain Hammer with a shield bash.
1d20+7=15, 1d4+1+2d6=7 
.........A 15 to-hit, for 7 damage.  Why is Liiros utterly incompetent even when I switch dicerollers? -_-  Also, I forgot to factor in Slow's -1 penalty on the roll, so it's actually a 14 to-hit.....

In any case, keep Iron Guard's Glare in mind if any monsters attack Liiros' allies while Liiros threatens them in melee......not that it's likely to matter with Liiros slowed down.

Liiros' Status:
Current Effects: Slow
HP 39 / 39, Nonlethal 0
AC 16 after shield bash, Touch 10, Flat-Footed 15 after shield bash
Active Stance: Iron Guard's Glare
Granted Maneuvers: Bonecrusher, Crusader's Strike, Mountain Hammer EXPENDED
Ready Maneuvers: Bonecrusher (1), Crusader's Strike (2), Mountain Hammer (3), Shield Block (4), Stone Bones (5)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Stuff: Low-Light Vision, immune to magical sleep effects, +2 on saves against Enchantment effects, Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1; 10-14: +2), Steely Resolve 10, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day USED, Extra Granted Maneuver, Vital Recovery (8 HP) 1/encounter[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (May 22, 2011)

Shaylir speaks soothingly to the large crocodile lashing at Hollister. It settles into the water and lurks quietly with just its eyes above the surface.

Hollister moves and targets the boat with a _fiery burst_. When it clears the face-down woman hasn't moved and the standing one is barely any more injured than before.

Lytha's astral construct appears and swipes at the witch {W3} with its hooked limbs. It hits and grabs the witch around the leg and tugs but the witch doesn't budge. 

Lytha herself shoots bolts of frozen energy at the two witches in the boat. The unmoving one {W1} remains still and the other {W2} looks a little frostburn but is still up.

Slow as molasses, Liiros moves over to the witch attack Lytha. 

Torrent eyes the witch {W2} in the boat carefully. When she starts to cast a spell Torrent casts one of her own. A blast of noise explodes next to the witch, stunning her and disrupting her spellcasting.

The witch who attacked Lytha {W3} swings her dagger at Liiros but misses.

That's the round. Everyone go again.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry it took too long to post the previous map. Hopefully the same thing won't happen in this post - the map should be attached.

The brown-ish box around W2 is the boat she's in.

W3 and the astral construct are yellow just for clarity's sake. It was hard to read black letters over the darker bushes.

Since there were no enemies around Liiros I had him move to the only remaining melee threat. Feel free to roll again on your turn with whatever maneuver he wants to use.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 24, 2011)

"Feel the burn," says Hollister, sending another burst of flames exploding across the boat containing the two witches. As the flames diminish, the wizard moves back toward his companions.

*AC16, HP 26/26

Fiery burst against W1 and W2 (5' burst radius): 3rd level fire spell ready (3d6 damage): Damage xx, reflex save vrs DC 16 for 1/2 damage. Move to M11.

Mage Armor (duration 10 hours) in effect.

[sblock=Spells Prepared]- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Grease, Shield + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust + (d) Scorching Ray
- Level 3: Fireball, Stinking Cloud + (d) Fireball[/sblock]*


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“I can do that again,”_ Lytha warns, but assuming the witches won't retreat, anyways, she just fires another frosty bolt at them.

Meanwhile, the astral construct continues to attack the third witch.

OOC: Manifest another _Energy Missile_ with 5 PP (Fort DC 17 for half damage) against W1 and W2.


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2011)

"I feel like I'm moving through tree sap. What's wrong with me?" Shaylir asks not knowing what is effecting her so. 

"Please Green Man help me and my friends defeat these... these meanies." She prays looking to the sky. A blast of blueish holy light escapes from the little priestess and emboldens her and the rest of the group.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* none allowed
*Standard: *Cast bless
*Free:* Speak
*Conditions:* slowed, blessed[/sblock]
[sblock=stats]
HP: 31/31
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +8
Reflex: +5
Will: +9(+10 vs fear)

 Dagger = +4 to hit,  (+2 BAB, +1 size) - 1d3/19-20x2

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water (2/2), Guidance, Detect Magic
1- Calm Animals, Cure Light Wounds (2/2)  - 1d8+4
2- Hold Animal, Bull's Strength, Cure Light Wounds - 1d8+4

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic, Light
1- Shield of Faith,Bless,Protection from Evil, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+3

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 4/4 [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 26, 2011)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros grits his teeth and, still moving at half the speed he's used to, tries to bring his shield slamming down upon the witch's skull or collarbone with devastating force......

"Diiiee, wweeenncch!" he snarls out slowly.
[sblock=ooc]Rolled a 3, 5, and 2 for granted maneuver, so Stone Bones since #3 was already granted.
1d5=3, 1d5=3, 1d5=5, 1d5=2 

Liiros initiates a Bonecrusher strike against the witch using his shield bash again.  Maintaining Iron Guard's Glare.  The witch must attempt a Fortitude save, DC 15, and if it fails then Bonecrusher gives +10 on all rolls to confirm critical hits against her until she's fully healed.  Dunno if the witch has any DR, but Liiros' shield isn't magical or anything.

Liiros' Status:
*Current Effects:* Slow, Bless
HP 39 / 39, Nonlethal 0
AC 16 after shield bash, Touch 10, Flat-Footed 15 after shield bash
Active Stance: Iron Guard's Glare
Granted Maneuvers: Bonecrusher, Crusader's Strike, Mountain Hammer EXPENDED, Stone Bones
Ready Maneuvers: Bonecrusher (1), Crusader's Strike (2), Mountain Hammer (3), Shield Block (4), Stone Bones (5)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Stuff: Low-Light Vision, immune to magical sleep effects, +2 on saves against Enchantment effects, Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1; 10-14: +2), Steely Resolve 10, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day USED, Extra Granted Maneuver, Vital Recovery (8 HP) 1/encounter[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (May 27, 2011)

Forced to move slowly, Shaylir can only manage to ask the Green Man to _bless_ the party.

Hollister moves back and blasts the witches in the boat with fire again. The boat itself, though clearly having seen better days, may no longer be swampworthy. It's covered in scorch marks and may have sprung a leak.

Lytha follows up as well, blasting the two in the boat with missiles of freezing cold. Her _astral construct_ takes a swipe at the other witch {W3} but misses.

Lytha and Hollister, both experts in their respective elements (magical and classical), believe that the witch in the boat has some sort of resistance to their attacks.

Liiros smashes the witch he's fighting with his shield. It's a brutal yes surprisingly complicated move that throws her off-balance.

Torrent draws her battleaxe and moves over to the witch in melee {W3}. He movements are unnaturally slow.

The witch on the island {W3} stabs Liiros in the side. The blade plunges deep but misses any vital organs.

The witch on the boat {W2} stares off into space, stunned by Torrent's _sound burst_.

That's the round. Everyone goes now.

[sblock=ooc]New map should be attached.

Sorry to Lytha and Hollister if you think they should have noticed the cold and fire resistance one round earlier. I kinda forgot that they could notice it until I wondered why they were attacking with the same energy this round. Either way that witch is not going well.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 27, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“Let's see, if this works better,”_ Lytha says, mainly addressing Hollister, as she concentrates to manifest another bolt of energy, this time cracking with lightning.

The astral construct takes a long swipe at the witch again.

OOC: Manifest another _Energy Missile_ (lightning) with 5 PP (Ref DC 19 for half damage) against W1 and W2.


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2011)

Realizing that the witch must have enacted some sort of defense versus his flames, Hollister loads a bolt into his crossbow, takes aim, and fires at the witch.

*AC16, HP 26/26

5' step to N12, Light crossbow +4 (1d8/19-20)

Mage Armor (duration 10 hours) in effect.

[sblock=Spells Prepared]- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Grease, Shield + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust + (d) Scorching Ray
- Level 3: Fireball, Stinking Cloud + (d) Fireball[/sblock]*


----------



## HolyMan (May 28, 2011)

Shaylir pulls her sling out from where it is tucked in her belt. She looks around for a stone to load into it and spotting one she slowly moves to pick it up.

"This is so hard. Why do I feel like a fly stuck in the molasses pot?" she asks not truly expecting an answer.

OCC: Move action draw weapon. Next round will load it. Then the round after that she'll get to attack. Then attacking will be every other round. Boy that spell sucks.


----------



## pneumatik (May 29, 2011)

"Let's see if this works any better," Lytha says as she blasts the witch {W2} in the boat with a missile of electricity. It works well enough because the witch collapses.

Hollister turns around and starts to focus his attention on the third witch {W3}. Seeing she's the party's sole focus of attention the witch drops her dagger and puts up her hands. "Please, please, don't kill us all." Her voice is rusty hinges and smoker's lung. "We have a hostage. If you spare us we'll let you have her. You'll not find her without us."

[sblock=ooc]I'm pausing combat here because I'm guessing the party doesn't want to kill the remaining witch. If that's not the case feel free to make attacks. She's unarmed but not helpless. Otherwise we're out of combat rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 29, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“Well, you are the ones who picked this fight,”_ Lytha says, while ordering her construct to back off for now.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 30, 2011)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros smashes the witch again with his shield, snarling out with equal slowness "Wweee'lll thhiiinnkk aabbbouutt ittt...."  He silently curses whatever magic the witches used to make his mind and body move like molasses, slurring his words.

"Ssubbduuue hherrr.....nnoott kkiiill....." he grunts out slowly.  He can only hope this bothersome sloth-magic will wear off soon.
[sblock=ooc]Well, since she's not technically opposing us at the moment, I can't make use of Crusader's Strike or Martial Spirit.

So Liiros just makes another shield bash, this time initiating Stone Bones.  He just wants to knock the witch out, but he's still using lethal force, just not as much of it as before.  Furious Counterstrike gives him +1 to attack and damage this round, factored into his rolls alongside Bless and Slow.

Liiros' Status:
*Current Effects:* Slow, Bless
HP 32 / 39, Nonlethal 0
AC 16 after shield bash, Touch 10, Flat-Footed 15 after shield bash
Active Stance: Iron Guard's Glare
Granted Maneuvers: Bonecrusher EXPENDED, Crusader's Strike, Mountain Hammer EXPENDED, Stone Bones EXPENDED
Ready Maneuvers: Bonecrusher (1), Crusader's Strike (2), Mountain Hammer (3), Shield Block (4), Stone Bones (5)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Stuff: Low-Light Vision, immune to magical sleep effects, +2 on saves against Enchantment effects, Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1; 10-14: +2), Steely Resolve 10, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day USED, Extra Granted Maneuver, Vital Recovery (8 HP) 1/encounter[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2011)

"Oh you are so evil! Your lucky we are all the good guys or we wouldn't listen to you one bit." Shaylir says putting both hands on her hips. "Come now, tell us about this poor person you have captured before Hollister and Liiros become angry." 

She stands there hands on hips tapping her little booted foot.


----------



## pneumatik (May 31, 2011)

The witch crumbles under Liiros' attacks. "Aahhhh! Please, we'll show you. We have her at our house. We need her sentience; she is fine. Let me show you to her before it's too dark." The witch's hands and legs are shaking from exhaustion.

"Well, she's right about it getting dark," Torrent says. "If we're going anywhere we need to get moving. Oh, hey, is anyone hurt?" She takes out her wand of healing.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 3, 2011)

*Staret Liiros Tivaniel, Determined Vigil*

Liiros decides to start giving the witch the benefit of the doubt, just once, and stops trying to bash her skull in.  Instead, he attempts to pin her arms behind her back to keep her from stabbing or casting anything, and the elf says "Vveeerry wwweelll......taakke usss too thhee hhosstaagge...." while silently cursing the witch's time-slowing or body-slowing magic some more.

Glancing at Torrent, he slurrs out "Shhee sstaabbedd mmee..."

[sblock=ooc]Liiros attempts to grapple the witch to make sure she doesn't escape.  If she resists (with an AoO or further struggling after the grapple attempt), he'll resume trying to bash her in the head until she falls unconscious.  If she cooperates, he'll accept her surrender now and let her lead the group to her hostage.

...........stupid diceroller!  How many times is it going to screw Liiros?!?!

Liiros has 7 damage so far from the earlier stab.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2011)

While the others deal with the living witch, Hollister makes his way to the boat. He checks to make sure both the other witches are dead, dispatching them with his dagger if necessary. Then he quickly searches them before rolling their bodies into the water.


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 4, 2011)

"Well, if you hold still I'll heal you," Torrent says to Liiros. "Not that you're going anywhere fast, ha ha."

"Vvvvveeerry funny, Torrent," Liiros says, recovering to his normal speed.

Hollister searches the bodies of the two witches in the boat. Both are dead. The first, who was dead from the start of the fight, is wearing full plate and has a heavy wooden shield. She had a scroll, four vials of the same elixir or potion, a silver necklace with glass beads worth 100gp, and a brass key. The second wearing a green dress that was once probably quite valuable, a slightly scorched spellbook, and a brass key similar to the first witch's. Hollister dumps their bodies into the swamp just in time to get out of the boat before is sinks. When he's back on dry land he notices the hem of his robe is wet with swampwater.


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 4, 2011)

Liiros successfully grapples the compliant witch and pins her arms behind her. She's not going anywhere.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for two posts. I forgot about Liiros' actual action.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 5, 2011)

*Liiros Tivaniel, male elf crusader of Corellon Larethian*

Liiros says "Alright, let's get in the boats and see where her hostage is.  Lead us to the hostage, witch, and I'll let you go after we've retrieved them."  He pulls the witch over towards one of the group's boats, then asks Hollister to toss Liiros' backpack into the boat rather than going back to grab it himself.  "Anyone have a light we can use?  How far is it to where you're keeping the hostage, witch?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 6, 2011)

"Is everyone alright?" Shaylir asks. "I would come over and check but moving is so hard right now."

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* none 
*Standard: *none
*Free:* none
*Conditions:* slowed, blessed[/sblock]
[sblock=stats]
HP: 31/31
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +8
Reflex: +5
Will: +9(+10 vs fear)

 Dagger = +4 to hit,  (+2 BAB, +1 size) - 1d3/19-20x2

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water (2/2), Guidance, Detect Magic
1- Calm Animals, Cure Light Wounds (2/2)  - 1d8+4
2- Hold Animal, Bull's Strength, Cure Light Wounds - 1d8+4

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic, Light
1- Shield of Faith,Bless,Protection from Evil, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+3

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 4/4 [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 6, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“I'm good, thank you, Shaylir,”_ Lytha says, looking about to see if she can be of any help.


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 7, 2011)

"It's not far. We live close to here, close to where everyone travels through the swamp. Get light. Get in your boats. We'll take you the hostage. We keep them next to our hut. We have one. We'll take you to her. It's not far." The witch continues talking as you make your preparations.

You climb into your boats, light torches, and set out. Your best guess is that the witch leads you half a mile away from where you were going to camp. 

She leads you to a broad, soggy island covered with bare-branched trees in which no birds perch. Her home is a sprawling, halfsunken cluster of five wooden shacks in the island’s center, each barely ten feet across, surrounded by a low, uneven fence. A rotted dock stretches out from the island, and a cluster of thirteen boats float nearby or are propped up on fallen logs. The skeletons of the boat’s owners lie along the outside of the fence in a scattering of different piles. No lights are on in any of the shacks.

The witch has you find a spot for your boats on the rotting dock. She casually walks across the half-rotting planks and onto the island, taking a curiously circuitous path to one of the huts. The hut has one door with a lock on it. The witch takes out a key similar to those found by Hollister on the two dead witches and opens the door. "There she is. We kept her well."

Gagged, curled up, and chained in the corner of the shack is a woman with fiery red hair and slender curves. She's dressed in red robe with extravagantly flowing sleeves, a tight belt, and long leather boots. She looks up when the door open and raises her eyebrows expectantly.


[sblock]The _slow_ has worn off. By the time you get to the witch's house huts the _bless_ will have worn off, too.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 7, 2011)

Liiros releases the witch on the island as he follows her to the hut with the hostage.  He says "Very well, we will take your hostage with us in exchange for your life.  Do not threaten us again and we will leave you be.  It is unfortunate that your.......kin?.....had to die in the battle, but such is the nature of combat, and it was their own fault.  We are only passing through the swamp and have no interest in your hovels."

The elf reaches down and removes the hostage's gag, then picks her up and carries her over towards the boat by the same route the witch had taken.  As he does so, he says reassuringly "Worry not, fair maiden.  I am Staret Liiros Tivaniel, Determined Vigil of the Knights of the Aquilline Cross, and holy warrior of Corellon Larethian.  I travel with fellow adventurers including a few priestesses, who should be able to heal any injuries you may have sustained when captured by the witches.  We will hopefully be out of this swamp soon, and you may travel with us to the next town in safety."

Once he gets back near the boat, he sets the woman down and draws his dagger, saying "I need to cut these ropes, be still and you'll be free in a moment."  After a moment's pause, he begins carefully cutting away at the rope, until enough of it is severed that he can unwrap the bindings, at which point he sheathes the dagger.

If nothing unexpected happens, he helps the woman into the boat and then begins rowing back towards the little island the group had been resting on before.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 7, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“I'm somewhat worried about other travelers, though,”_ Lytha explains, _“but we can hardly strike her down just like this now, or can we? Wouldn't make us any better then them. On the other hand, those who travel here should know there are dangers and be prepared accordingly.”_


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2011)

Hollister raises an eyebrow at Lytha's words. "To protect others from the foul machinations of this witch by slaying her now, before she has the chance to harm any others, would be no foul deed."



*OOC: Hollister would have cast Detect Magic on the gear found on the witches:

- Full plate
- Heavy wooden shield
- Scroll
- Four vials of the same elixir or potion
- Silver necklace with glass beads worth 100gp
- Brass keys 
- Green dress
- Spellbook

He would also investigate the Scroll and Spellbook to see what they contain.*


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 8, 2011)

*"No!" *Shaylir bursts out at the wizard's words. "You can't just kill her. I... I mean you shouldn't, it's just not right."

Shaylir bites her lip. She feels awful defending the vile witch but all life is sacred it is what The Green Man has taught her. The snake is as needed as the butterfly, why should you kill the one on sight because it may or may not harm you. Defend and if the snake wishes to slither away, you let it.

"We should let her slither away." Shaylir says after a moment of silence.


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 10, 2011)

Once she lets the party into the hut with the captive the remaining witch uses the same key to unlock the door to another hut. She quietly steps inside.

When Liiros removes the captive woman's gag she says, "Good. I’ve been waiting for you guys. I hope none of you died on my account." She smiles happily as he carries her out and to the boat. When he's finished cutting her bindings she says, "Aren't you a strong and chivalrous elf. But before we go, two thing: first, they have my stuff in their filthy hut. I need my magics. Second, we kill that last witch. They killed my travelling companions, they all need to die. Let me get my stuff and I'll even help." She winks at Liiros before standing up and stretching.

[sblock=ooc]Hollister found that only the four vials of the same elixer or potion are magic. The scroll is _cure serious wounds_. The spellbook has the following spells in it:

slow, stinking cloud, hideous laughter, scare, web, burning hands, magic missile, shield, sleep, comprehend languages, identify, detect thoughts, locate object, arcane sight, clairvoyance/clairaudience, and all cantrips.

Technically I think you'll need to use _read magic_ to read the scroll and book, but there should be enough down time between now and the next time it matters that it's easier to just explain it here.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 10, 2011)

"Hrmph!" Shaylir sniffs at the curvacious red head. "Look I don't know who you are but you aren't in charge here. Your the rescueie not the rescuer for magpie's sake. Liiros please, please just let her go." Shaylir asks with pleading puppy dog eyes.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2011)

"I'll happily kill the last witch," says Hollister, almost absent-mindedly, as he closes the new spellbook that he has been studying. "Not only does she deserve to die for her crimes against her innocent victims, but my mind would rest easier knowing that she will not be able to waylay and further travelers. We could prevent countless deaths."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 10, 2011)

"No, we will not strike the witch down.  She surrendered and bargained for her life by releasing her captive.  I will not go back on my word.  She is but one witch now and perhaps she will be repentant now, or at least more reclusive without her kin.  It may be a faint hope, but it must suffice," Liiros replies, shaking his head.

He walks over to the witch's hut and announces *"Before we leave, witch, you must return the lady's belongings.  Then we will be on our way."*


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 12, 2011)

The rescued woman steps around Liiros and enters the shack where the remaining witch is sheltering. "Here it is. I'm glad you crazy witches kept is safe," she says to the witch.

Inside the shack a massive cauldron sticky with boiled fat hangs over a wide  hearth, and brass vials, glassblowing implements, and more bizarre tools are scattered across numerous shelves. From one of the shelves the freed captive takes a ring and puts it on her finger. She also takes and puts on a belt with many small pouches and bulky velvet gloves. Finally she puts on a silvery gauntlet and forearm guard. The whole time the witch cowers in a corner. 

"So," she says back outside again, "now that I don't feel _quite_ so naked anymore, I should introduce myself. My name is Katrina. I'm an arcanist fleeing the scourge. How should I address my brave rescuers?"

When introductions are complete she continues. "I think it may be worth searching the rest of these hovels. I know my bodyguards weren't the first people these witches took. Liiros, why don't you take one of the boats and head back to the camp? I can stay here with Hollister and whoever else wants to stay and search. We'll be along when we're finished."

[sblock=Hollister]When Katrina emerges from the shack and begins introductions you feel a wholly-controllable desire to shake or otherwise take her hand, or somehow touch her.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2011)

[sblock=For pneumatik]Though a hint of suspicion runs through Hollister's head, he nonetheless takes Katrina's hand during introduction, and kisses it lightly in a gentlemanly fashion.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 15, 2011)

*Staret Liiros Tivaniel, Determined Vigil of the Aquilline Cross*

"No, I think not, miss Katrina.  I must keep my word as a Knight of the Aquilline Cross.  I will see to it that the witch's surrender is honored and that you are escorted safely to town.  *Mercy* is the only reason you were not left bound in that hovel to die of dehydration or predation, for if we had slain the last witch despite her surrender, we would never have even known you were held captive."

"The witch has earned her right to mercy and freedom for now.  I am certain you hold a grudge, miss Katrina, but you should give _greater consideration_ to the virtue of mercy and how you owe your _own_ life to it.  Now, if you do not proceed into the boats with the others, I may yet regret my decision to remove your bonds and see fit to render you *unconscious* for the remainder of the journey back to civilization," the elf responds sternly, positioning himself between the witch and Katrina, staying close enough to the former hostage so that he might interfere with any attempts she may make at casting a spell despite his warnings.

After a few tense moments, he adds "If the others wish to search the huts for spoils, I will not interfere.  But none will slay the witch so long as I am here and she does not threaten us again."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“I think he is right,”_ Lytha says. _“As I also said earlier, we would be no better than them.”_

The elf then takes a look around and through the various huts, seeing if there is something of interest.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2011)

_"Yeah you tell her Liiros."_ Shaylir says to herself. 

Then out loud she comments. "I'll wait in the boats too. _Come_ on Fritz." She walks a few steps then turns back to the new woman. 

"_Come _on Miss Katrina," she calls much in the same way as calling her fox.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2011)

Hollister rolls his eyes as he listens to Liiros' speech, and then assists Katrina and Lytha to help search the huts.


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 17, 2011)

[sblock=Hollister]When you take Katrina's hand you feel a flash of heat from your ring of fire resistance. It burns your finger, doing 1 point of damage.[/sblock]
Katrina sighs. "It's not worth fighting over, Liiros. But I don't see how the world's a better place with that witch in it."

Of the six shacks, three are too decrepit to hold anything. The one Katrina was in has nothing in it. Unless you're a mad alchemist there's nothing worth taking in the shack where the last witch is hiding. The final hut is locked, but the key from the dead witch opens it. Inside are three rotting mats that show regular use and a dead man covered with bite marks chained to one wall. Hidden under piles of rags in that shack are several small coffers. In them is a total of 300 platinum pieces of Shahalesti coinage.

After thoroughly ransacking shacks you pile back into your boats and head back to your campsite. Along the way Katrina asks, "So, are you coming from Seaquen or going to it?"

[sblock=ooc]So if everyone gets an equal share of the money, including Katrina, it's 50 pp for everyone.

Also, a picture of Katrina is attached below.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 19, 2011)

_{{ Hopefully in the opposite direction of you Miss to Pretty. }}_ Shaylir thinks to herself.

She looks down at her own small figure and the noticeable lack of curves when compared to Katrina. She sighs and pulls Fritz up on her lap, petting him as she hides behind her faithful companion.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2011)

"We are headed to Seaquen," says Hollister, rubbing the finger upon which he wears his ring. "And you?"


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 22, 2011)

"How perfect, I'm headed the same way. You getting away from the Scourge like everyone still stuck in Vidor, or do you just like swamps?" Katrina says as she winks at Hollister.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 22, 2011)

Liiros says simply "We are on the Aquilline Cross' business.  At present that business requires passage through Seaquen and this foul swamp to reach our next destination, and to continue our good work.  Which does not normally involve sparing enemies to justice and freedom, but the witch was the only one to actually surrender."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“Yeah, those are the worst... you really do not know what to do with them!”_

Once they have everything done there and the treasure has been stashed away, Lytha is ready to continue their journey.

_“We should move on, so we get some distance between ourselves and this place before nightfall.”_


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2011)

"Do you know much of this swamp, Katrina? We received little enough information before entering. Are there any other threats we should be aware of?"


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 24, 2011)

"All I know for sure about the swamp is that Seaquen is on the other side."

The swamp envelops you with its sounds and smells. You feel like intruders in an alien world. 

"So, Liiros, are the Knights with Ragesia or against it? I don't want to get in any more trouble by saying the wrong thing here," Katrina says.

You reach your aborted campsite shortly after dark. "What a miserable place to sleep," Torrent says. "We doing watches?" she asks while looking pointedly Katrina.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 24, 2011)

"I just disapprove of killing those who've surrendered, miss Katrina.  I've slain plenty of Ragessian invaders and mercenaries, as have many of my companions here.  The Knights of the Aquilline Cross oppose all who harm innocents, of course.  But there are also certain matters of honor and obligation to being a member of the order," Liiros replies in an even tone.

"I will stay on watch for now.  Lytha and I require little rest, so we can handle the watch-shifts for the rest of the evening." he adds, finding a suitable spot on the island to stand on watch.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 24, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“While my body does not need much rest, my mind certainly does,”_ Lytha corrects him.

_“But that shouldn't prevent us from having watches. We should always have two people wake and watching.”_


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 25, 2011)

"Me and Fritz will surely do our share of the watching." Shaylir says cheerfully. The swamp was a new experience for the young halfling and she was enjoying it immensely.

"There is so much life here. I wonder how The Green Man keeps track of it all." she says as she notices another new insect she has never seen before.


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 25, 2011)

The night passes uneventfully. The next you pile into your two boats again and head off. It's a little more cramped in the boat that carries Katrina, but she's courteous and tries to not take up any more room than she had too. She's also not uncomfortable to be sitting close to. Her clothes are even clean.

"Liiros, I want to apologize if it sounded like I was fighting with you yesterday," Katrina says. "Having been held by those witches made it hard to let the last one live. To be honest I'm still upset about it. But I'd be a real jerk if I didn't support whatever you did to rescue me. If there's anything I can do to help you guys on your mission for the Knights, I'll do it."

"Good. I need a break from rowing. You're up" Torrent says.

The day is damp, humid, fetid, and boring, but it's safe. That night you make another camp on the largest patch of dry land you can find and massage muscles sore from rowing. As you continue travelling the next morning you begin to see more and more dry land. It gets a little harder to continue in the boats. 

The quiet of the swamp is broken by the sound of a horn being blown off to the northeast. Looking, you see a group of elves approaching from around 200 feet away. "Hello there, you in the two boats!" one of them says. "You must stop. We have questions for any who would travel to Seaquen." There are seven in the group, but as they approach a several stop and take cover. The remaining three close with the party. Two are armored in chain mail while the third is dressed in robes.

The elf in robes says, "We are from Shahalesti. We need to inspect your belongings for military supplies."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2011)

"I don't mean to sound hostile, friend elf," says Hollister, "But on whose authority do you stop and search free travelers?


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 29, 2011)

"We're exercising the same right to self protection that every person has," the robed elf says. "We need to make sure the Ragesians aren't trying to infiltrate or take over Seaquen. It would give them a protected base with easy access to Shahalesti. Now, please, it will only take a moment."

[sblock=ooc]The map at http://www.enworld.org/ap/wotbs.html may help show the importance to Shahalesti of keeping Seaquen at least neutral.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2011)

Shaylir is unperturbed by the elves stopping them. She has nothing to hide and knows nothing of the politics of the moment. She watches the others for what to do Fritz curled up around her legs.

OOC: Really just need to get spells listed. Shaylir is no face or anything could aid another if needed though.
 
[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* none 
*Standard: *none
*Free:* none
*5' step:* no
*Conditions:* none[/sblock]
[sblock=stats]
HP: 31/31
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +8
Reflex: +5
Will: +9(+10 vs fear)

 Dagger = +4 to hit,  (+2 BAB, +1 size) - 1d3/19-20x2

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water, Guidance(2/2), Detect Magic
1- Calm Animals, Cure Light Wounds (2/2)  - 1d8+4
2- Bull's Strength, Cure Light Wounds (2/2) - 1d8+4

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic, Light
1- Shield of Faith, Bless, Protection from Evil, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+3

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 4/4 [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2011)

*Lytha*

Lytha wasn't a friend of the oppressive Shahalesti regime, but the elf keeps focused on their task and instead of voicing her opinion, she says:

_“I am from Shahalesti myself. You surely do not think I would lead Ragesian spies here, do you?”_


----------



## Rhun (Jun 29, 2011)

Hollister nods with Lytha's words. "Indeed, we are fleeing from the Ragesian advance."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 1, 2011)

Liiros regains his sunny disposition as the group seems to get closer to dry land again, and is even pleased to see fellow Shahalestians near Seaquen, despite their demands.

"It is good to see some of my countrymen, but surely our kinsfolk aren't aiding the Ragessians?" he asks the approaching elves, removing his helmet so his ears and the tattoo of Corellon's holy symbol on his forehead are clearly visible.  Though the red tabard over his armor, bearing the symbol of the Aquilline Cross, and the Corellonian emblem on his shield, scabbard, and quiver already make his devotion quite evident.  Fanatical devotion, even.

"I am Staret Liiros Tivaniel from the Calanis chapter of the Knights of the Aquilline Cross, and we are only here to pass through Seaquen on the way further south.  We have slain several Ragessian soldiers and mercenaries along the way, but have yet to find any this far south." he says jovially.


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 3, 2011)

"It's a pleasure to meet all of you. My name is Thalen. I am in the service of His Royal Majesty Shaaladel, Lord of Shahalesti. It heartens me to see my fellow countrymen in this misbegotten swamp. But you must understand that I cannot make any exceptions. Lord Shaaladel's daughter, Shalosha, will likely be meeting with leaders in Seaquen sometime in the next few days. A single assassin could devastate our country and give Ragesia a powerful advantage.

"Now, please, my men are professionals. They'll quick and polite. The sooner we start the sooner it can be over and you can be on your way."

Thalen and the two soldiers with him stand their ground, the two soldiers standing a little stiffer.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 5, 2011)

"You may proceed with your inspection, but we carry only our own weapons and supplies, besides a few spoils of battle that we have yet to sell in town," Liiros replies.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“Is there anything we should look out for? You seem worried, so maybe we should be, too?”_ Lytha asks. She won't hinder them, when they want to look through her pack, which doesn't really contain anything suspicious, anyways.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 5, 2011)

Hollister grumbles under his breath, but allows the Shahalestians to conduct their search.


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 8, 2011)

As promised the two soldiers are quick and polite in their search. "Thank you for making this easy," Thalen says. When the soldiers complete their search and find nothing he says, "I wish you luck in Seaquen."

You continue on for several more hours. Eventually the swamp grows more shallow and fades into rocky forest. The road appears again, rising about 30 feet above sea level. You abandon your rowboats. They join several others left by fellow refugees. Soon the thick stench of swamp is replaced by salt and surf. The road forks. You take the road to the north that leads to Seaquen.

You pass through the thin band of forest onto the open ground of the peninsula. The town of Sequen sits around a natural harbor. The Lyceum Academy sits on a hill on the eastern edge of the harbor. It's a walled campus with several heavy stone buildings. Between the edge of the forest and Seaquen is a sea of refugee camps. Several thousand refugees make their home in those camps. Some cram into simple wooden houses or shacks, but most make do with simple tents.

Torrent steps forward. "Well, the rain and the clouds aren't helping, but I do believe we've made it," she says. "I know someone in Seaquen. He's a guy name Lee Sidoneth. He mentored me when I was younger. Anyway, he knows folks in the Lyceum. He should be able to get us in to see the right folks to hand over the information we've been carrying."

"Yes, let's get to the Lyceum," Katrina says. "And indoors. And a hot meal. And a warm bed."

So where to, heroes?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 8, 2011)

"It's so big." Shaylir says in awe. "And there are so many people. Fritz stay near me I don't want you getting lost."

OCC: Shaylir is defiantly a follower, but for me it would be to get rid of the info asap.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 11, 2011)

"An inn would be ideal, says Hollister. "A bath and a warm meal sounds most delightful. If there are any rooms to be had, that is."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 17, 2011)

*Liiros Tivaniel, male high elf crusader*

"Yes......a restful night at a proper inn would be good for all of us.  This swamp-trek was only slightly more pleasant than the cold mountain-trek out of Gate Pass.  Let us find some comfort and merriment in the taverns here before we finish our business in Seaquen.  I wonder if they have any Shahalestian wine or mead here....." Liiros finally says after a long look at the town before them.

He manages a slightly upbeat tone, glad to be out of the swamp, but weary of this particular mission.  A smile breaks out on his face and he thinks of happier times back in Calanis.  Hopefully he wouldn't have to go back to Gate Pass again too soon.  He looked forward to spending some time in warmer, more southerly climates for a while.  At least he was back in civilization again.  Good drinks, songs, and music would surely bring back more of Liiros' usual mirth.

"So!," he adds after a long moment's reflection, "Let's find some bards and bars to entertain us before we retire for the evening!  Our arduous journey is at an end!  At least until the next one.  But today, we celebrate!"  He nudges the others onward and goes looking for a good tavern, preferably one with live entertainment.


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 20, 2011)

You head towards Seaqen proper on the North coast of the peninsula. The town is more than full. The streets are packed. The crowds start at the edges of the refugee camps and continue into Seaquen. The first two inns you pass are full but the innkeepers offer to toss guests out of the street for around 10gp per night per room.

As you leaving the second inn one of the men at the bar looks at you and does a double-take. "Hey, wait wait wait. Uh, you guys looks like you just got into town. Let me buy you a drink. Um," he looks around at the full bar. "Let's hang out here, I guess."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“Well, this doesn't look like it will be easy to find a place to stay,”_ Lytha comments as they pass the first inn.

As the man asks them to join the already overfilled bar, she replies:

_“What a great offer! Hang out with some random guy we do not even know in a bar, that is already overcrowded with drunk people. No, thank you?”_


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2011)

Shaylir is mostly lost in the big city of Seaquen so she sticks to the others and follows their lead. If Lytha doesn't want to talk to the man then neither does she.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 22, 2011)

"Now, let's not be hasty, Lytha," says Hollister, stroking his goatee. "Perhaps we can find out a bit about the situation here..."


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 25, 2011)

"Yeah, Seaquen's really full these days. Folks like yourselves who are new to town must be full of questions." The man at the bar pauses. The break in the conversation hangs in the air awkwardly.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2011)

pneumatik said:


> "Yeah, Seaquen's really full these days. Folks like yourselves who are new to town must be full of questions." The man at the bar pauses. The break in the conversation hangs in the air awkwardly.




"Indeed," says Hollister. "I am Hollister Avendri. Who might you be?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 27, 2011)

*Staret Liiros Tivaniel of the Aquilline Cross*

Liiros is silent at first, considering whether or not it would be wise to talk with this random drunkard, let alone follow him anywhere else.  The elf hesitates for a minute; he'd really rather find a tavern that was less full, before finding an inn for the night.  Though he'd rest outside the city if he must; he would never ask an innkeeper to kick someone else out on the street just so he himself could have a room for the night.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2011)

*Bump*


----------



## pneumatik (Aug 3, 2011)

"Oh, I'm Harek," the man at the bar says. "It's nice to meet you, Hollister. Um, so what are all your friends' names?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2011)

"Hello Harek," the female halfling pipes up. "I am Shaylir and this is Fritz. Say hello Fritz."

The fox just looks up at everyone wondering when it will be time for a good nights sleep.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2011)

*Lytha*

Lytha looks towards the man with suspicion in her mind.

_Why does he ask for all our names..._ she wonders.

_Maybe I'm just becoming paranoid... but..._

_“You can call me Gen,”_ the elf then says as a sorts of introduction.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2011)

"Are you a native of Seaquen, Harek? What do you do here?" asks Hollister.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2011)

Shaylir stands quietly by petting Fritz. The fox seems tense and the young priestess thinks he must be having trouble adjusting to the city. 
_
{{ I know I sure am. }}_ She thinks to herself.

OCC: That is my still about post LOL


----------



## pneumatik (Aug 10, 2011)

Harek smiles and nods as everyone says their names. "I'm a cooper - uh, a barrel maker. Ummm ... okay, look, someone’s looking for you. A few weeks ago this woman asked me to keep an eye out for you, and gave exactly your descriptions. A short blond woman with an accent I couldn't place, but she was really nice. She said her name was Jess. Anyway, I guess I found you."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“Alright, so you have found us... now what? Did she tell you what to do next?”_ Lytha asks.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2011)

"Yes, did she mention what her business with us might be?"


----------



## pneumatik (Aug 19, 2011)

"I'm just supposed to leave a note at a house when I find you." Harek gives a description of where the house is located. "It's what Jess wants me to do."

[sblock=ooc]Everyone who is trained in the skills can make a sense motive and a spellcraft check.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 19, 2011)

*Lytha*









*OOC:*


Only got Psicraft, if that works, too.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 19, 2011)

Shaylir and Fritz both hardly pay attention to the odd man and his discussion. The young halfling watches the people as the walk by, and Fritz also watches so nobody steps on his tail.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2011)

"Perhaps we could deliver the note for you, my friend," offers Hollister, while looking the cooper over with a keen eye.


*Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +13*


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 31, 2011)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros finally speaks up, still wary of this stranger and whoever it is that sent him.  "Sure, we could do that...."

[sblock=ooc]Still here, just not bothering to visit the site much while this stupid blinding color-scheme is dominant, and won't stay black unless I stay permanently logged in without clearing my temporary internet files folder.  Which I always do, because years of not clearing it out caused the computer to run like  after it accumulated gigs of junk temporary files, until I finally cleared it out.

And I had a hard time figuring out anything for Liiros to say, since he generally doesn't converse with shady strangers he doesn't trust.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2011)

Arkhandus said:


> [sblock=ooc]Still here, just not bothering to visit the site much while this stupid blinding color-scheme is dominant, and won't stay black unless I stay permanently logged in without clearing my temporary internet files folder.  Which I always do, because years of not clearing it out caused the computer to run like  after it accumulated gigs of junk temporary files, until I finally cleared it out.
> 
> And I had a hard time figuring out anything for Liiros to say, since he generally doesn't converse with shady strangers he doesn't trust.[/sblock]













*OOC:*


No worries, Arkhandus. Pneumatik is really busy, so the game is sort of on hold for the moment, anyway. And I hear you on the temp files!


----------

